# lab results - seeking advice



## HD28cat (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am a 36 year old male. I am 6' tall and weigh 140lbs (down from 150 a year ago but have always been very thin)

Over the past several years I have been experiencing the following symptoms and most of them seem to be getting worse. I have been trying to track down a cause but have had little luck. I recently read up on hyperthyroidism and although i realize many of these symptoms are vague and can be caused by a number of things, I have a gut feeling that I may be onto something.

My symptoms are: Fatigue, Exhaustion, Weakness, Difficulty concentrating(lately to a point i sometimes have a hard time putting sentences together), major irritability, Restlessness(can never sit still, always feel like i must be doing something), Trouble sleeping, Hands tremble, Nervousness, Pounding heart , Rapid metabolism(I eat A LOT but never gain weight), Lightheadedness, Low stamina when exercising, and an inability to gain weight. I am told I often have a staring gaze like I'm staring off into space. I also get very very tired and my eyes burn after eating. My symptoms seem to be minimal in the early morning, start around mid day and get progressively worse as the day goes on.

A year ago I saw my GP about it, he did some bloodwork and found nothing. He did say my thyroid was "a little low" and that we should probably keep an eye on it. At that time THS was 0.4, and no other thyroid tests were done as far as I know. I went back to see him last week and reported that they symptoms seem to be getting worse. He suggested that we test thyroid again. He called me today to tell me the results were normal.

TSH 0.7 (.5 - 5.5)
Thyroxine 6.3 (4.5-12.5)
T4 1.11 (.75 - 1.59)
T3 34 (25-38)

Do you think I should see an endocrinologist for further testing?


----------

